# Message for the mods



## Firawyn (Jun 7, 2003)

Please ditch the 60 second time thing for posting!! I love this place and I dont type that slow. I'm not posting crap either.

PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Aerin (Jun 7, 2003)

The sixty second time span between posts is there to help reduce spam in general; not to keep a specific person from spamming.

And one minute isn't that long to wait, anyway.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> 
> And one minute isn't that long to wait, anyway.



Is to!! Is to! It is to a long time to wait!


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 7, 2003)

Heres something you can do: Make a post then if you have a spinning office/computer chair spin in that a few times then go make another post. If that doesn't take a whole minute to do then: Make a post, get up, run around in circles 5 times, then get back on the comp. By the time you find another place to post it will prolly have been a minute.




~MacAddict


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 8, 2003)

If you find yourself typing more than one post within a minute, do what I do: use the time to go over your post and check it for spelling and grammar.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 8, 2003)

"Do the hokey pokey, and turn yourself around, that's what it's all about!"


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacAddict _
> *Heres something you can do: Make a post then if you have a spinning office/computer chair spin in that a few times then go make another post. If that doesn't take a whole minute to do then: Make a post, get up, run around in circles 5 times, then get back on the comp. By the time you find another place to post it will prolly have been a minute.
> 
> 
> ...



Is it me, or do all your ideas involve getting highly dizzy


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2003)

The 60 second time limit shouldn't be a problem if you put enough thought into your posts.
If it takes less that 60 seconds to find a thread, then type up a post then you should really consider putting some more thought into your posts.

The only times that the 60 second time limit bothers me is when I'm mass-PMing people something. (eg, for the C9 or for RPGs)


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacAddict _
> *Heres something you can do: Make a post then if you have a spinning office/computer chair spin in that a few times then go make another post. If that doesn't take a whole minute to do then: Make a post, get up, run around in circles 5 times, then get back on the comp. By the time you find another place to post it will prolly have been a minute.*



Are you trying to get me sick?!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, to tell you the truth, I have been very annoyed with the wait many times. I like to get my internet done as fast as possible before my mom yells "H, you've been on too long!" so I run two windows on the Forum (I tried running three, but it slowed down my browser speed too much to be worth it). Therefore I am often reading one thread while waiting for the other to reply. The bad thing is that if the thread I am reading is short I will sometimes finish reading it before I am finished replying. Therefore I start replying just about the same time as the other one is finished. If I don't have more than three sentences to say (I type 60 per minute), I can get done in about ten seconds, and it is a pain in the neck to wait that thirty seconds. . .

However, I know I'm the exception. Most people do not have Mom's breathing down their neck, do not use two windows, and don't type as hectically as I do. . . 

So I dislike it, but as I think that I'm one of the few people with this problem, I'm not going to try to get them to change the rule for me. . .

It's really a shame, Sabeen, but most people aren't like us.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 8, 2003)

Neck breathing moms! Yes! And from your profile you dont have very long till you can get out of there! Lucky bum! But if the mods fixed to 60 second thing then you and I would be happy, not dizzy, and the rest of them could care less. Logicly, it would be smart to change the one minute limit. For the sake of everyone's happiness! lol


----------



## Khamul (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> * I run two windows on the Forum (I tried running three, but it slowed down my browser speed too much to be worth it).
> *



www.opera.com Great browser that can really help with this.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 8, 2003)

I post enough anyway. . . 

I'll be fine.


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Well, to tell you the truth, I have been very annoyed with the wait many times. I like to get my internet done as fast as possible before my mom yells "H, you've been on too long!" so I run two windows on the Forum (I tried running three, but it slowed down my browser speed too much to be worth it). Therefore I am often reading one thread while waiting for the other to reply. The bad thing is that if the thread I am reading is short I will sometimes finish reading it before I am finished replying. Therefore I start replying just about the same time as the other one is finished. If I don't have more than three sentences to say (I type 60 per minute), I can get done in about ten seconds, and it is a pain in the neck to wait that thirty seconds. . .
> *



Ah Huh! So that's how you do it!!!


----------



## Walter (Jun 9, 2003)

What happened to our old slogan "Quality, not Quantity"?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

The 60 second limit bugs me sometimes, since I normally run 3 or 4 windows at a time. However, it's not a huge deal. If it was removed, the possibilities for abuse would be too great.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 9, 2003)

> Ah Huh! So that's how you do it!!!



He he. . .and perfectly legal!
Hey, Elendil runs more windows than I do!


----------

